# Dog sitter required in Maidstone Kent



## gooner1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi 
I realise it's short notice but I am looking for a sitter for my two Rhodesian Ridgebacks Asha and Neo . I am travelling to Manchester on Saturday morning December 14th and coming back Monday the 16th . 
Also looking for a weeks sitting in January . 
Can anyone help. 
PS
Can you contact me by mobile as I don't get on the site as much as I used to .
Thanks
Paul
07795576730


----------

